# Non-Dink report (i promise)



## BassAddict (Mar 19, 2008)

Caught this guy off a splitshot rig one one of our 4" full round scrap colored stick baits. Whats even better is I caught him with shamoo's spinning reel on a 7' long ugly stick that i stole/borrowed!!


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

Good job BA!


Finally some picture worthy fish! :wink:


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 19, 2008)

Easy now Jim!!  LOL


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice catch, BA! 8)


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice catchin! I like the "stole/borrowed" part LOL


----------



## redbug (Mar 19, 2008)

nice job you keep catchin those bigguns i'll take the dink award!


----------



## boathauler32 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice, its about time, but next time get my company logo in the picture a bit better


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 19, 2008)

redbug said:


> nice job you keep catchin those bigguns i'll take the dink award!



Just cant win................................. I go after dinks I catch decent fish..................... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mtnman (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice fish man. If fishing for dinks catches you bigger fish im gonna change my strategy.


----------



## whj812 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice fish there!!!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 19, 2008)

mtnman said:


> Nice fish man. If fishing for dinks catches you bigger fish im gonna change my strategy.



Either that or our baits are better than i thought they are.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 20, 2008)

way to go bass, much more respectable fish


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2008)

Bass = you are slipping, I might take you dink king title.

Nice fishy


----------



## shamoo (Mar 20, 2008)

Way to go Mr.bassaddict, nice bass, glad the "shamoo-no" spirex is working for ya :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 20, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Way to go Mr.bassaddict, nice bass, glad the "shamoo-no" spirex is working for ya :wink:



shamoo i think you changed me from not needing a spinning rig to not being able to go out fishing without one!!!!!


----------



## shamoo (Mar 20, 2008)

I hear ya my friend


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice catch, and awesome rod. Ugly stik, one of my favorites.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 22, 2008)

mr.fish said:


> Nice catch, and awesome rod. Ugly stik, one of my favorites.




Thanks Fish, and if I wasent so sure it would get me a severe beating id sell ya the rod cheap. I hate ugly sticks, there is just too much wobble for me on the cast, but untill i can get to walmart and buy my cheap a$$ a 7 footer itll have to do.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 22, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Your going to put a walmart special rod over a ugly stick? Weird standards :?



Yes id take a walmart Shakespeare over an ugly stick which they also sell at walmart any day


----------

